

Escaping the Posers in San Francisco - curiouslurker
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/escaping-the-posers-why-these-founders-left-san-francisco-to-build-a-startup-in-seattle/

======
valhallarecords
I'm originally from Seattle and now live in SF. I agree there are a lot of
people in SF building silly "toys" and there are investors foolish or
desperate enough to give them money. I know it can be annoying but I just try
to ignore that noise because it has no real impact on my projects.

I don't think the poser situation is necessarily much better in Seattle. There
are definitely a lot of posers as well who are working on a startup because
it's a cool thing to do. They go around talking about it without much to show.
They just aren't successful in raising millions because there is not an
abundance of VC money up there.

You run into posers more often in SF simply because a huge portion of the
population is in tech. If there majority are posers, it's likely you'll run
into a poser. In Seattle, a small portion of the population is in tech, and
usually they'll be someone who works at Microsoft or Amazon. The portion who
are in tech startups is super small. Despite SF having this culture of
applauding people building silly things on product hunt, there definitely are
a lot of people building real things of value and their numbers dwarf those in
Seattle simply because again, the population in tech in SF is way larger.

------
scdoshi
From the article... "You’ve just got a lot of young people raising $1 and $2
million seed rounds for dumb products. How are they going to make money off
another photo or text messaging app? It’s like, c’mon guys, let’s challenge
ourselves and do something better."

Also, from the article... "Sherbert — a Twitter-like app for four-minute
instructional videos"

